# Two new moderators!



## Chase (May 20, 2005)

I just wanted to let you know that I've promoted two new members to moderator status!

JonMikal - Critique and Photo Gallery
Hertz - Photographer Discussion

Both of them have shown particular interest in these given areas and have made it clear to me that they wanted to really be a bigger part of TPF and help out if possible...to bad they didn't realize what they were in for!  Thanks guys!

Also, a few of us were talking and the discussion was brought up that we have TONS of moderators, so I thought I'd take a moment to talk about this subject. 

Right now, we have 3 tiers of people who formally help with TPF and here is how they break down:


Admins - overall site control, major decisions and changes, global moderation, break/fix issues, etc
Super Moderators - global moderation capabilities, these were generally moderators from before the conversion to VBulletin
Forum Moderators - these are people who have been selected to moderate specific areas of the site, generally based on the interest they showed for a given area.

The reason I wanted to mention this is that I want to make sure you all understand my reasoning behind the number of moderators we have. Although it may appear like a huge TPF policeforce , what I'm really looking for are people who can take ownership of a given area and put something special into it. Each person was specifically chosen for this reason and I hope each one of them will help make a difference in each of their given areas. 

Oh yeah, and they'll delete your messages and/or ban you if you piss them off!


----------



## Chase (May 20, 2005)

In thinking about things just a little more, I've renamed the "Forum Moderators" group to "Forum Leaders". I think that is a more descriptive and accurate title for them!


----------



## Meysha (May 20, 2005)

Congrats guys. 
I actually noticed yesterday that you were on the mod list - but I thought it was a glitch in the machine.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 20, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> In thinking about things just a little more, I've renamed the "Forum Moderators" group to "Forum Leaders". I think that is a more descriptive and accurate title for them!


Why do I suddenly feel like a milk monitor?




On second thoughts - more like a janitor....


----------



## JonMikal (May 20, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Why do I suddenly feel like a milk monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you crack me up! just let the H&J team know where there's a spill and we'll be johnny on the spot; well, kinda....ldman: 

i would also like to say that i will do everything in my power to keep life in "WORD ASSOCIATION"!


----------



## MDowdey (May 20, 2005)

until i delete it 


md


----------



## JonMikal (May 20, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> until i delete it
> 
> 
> md


 
...and i thought i was your hero!


----------



## MDowdey (May 20, 2005)

thats only in private


----------



## tempra (May 20, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> On second thoughts - more like a janitor....



Can we call you Hong Kong Fooey?


----------



## tempra (May 20, 2005)

Oh, and congrats to you both!


----------



## JonMikal (May 20, 2005)

JonMikal
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 : "hey hertz"


Hertz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: **daydreaming** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JonMikal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: "HERTZ!"


Hertz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: "WHAT"

JonMikal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: "what do we do now?"

Hertz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: "beats me...
...put Tull back on until the cafeteria opens" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hertz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Andrea K (May 20, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you crack me up! just let the H&J team know where there's a spill and we'll be johnny on the spot; well, kinda....ldman:
> 
> *i would also like to say that i will do everything in my power to keep life in "WORD ASSOCIATION"!*


 
yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 20, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> JonMikal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seem to be rubbing the wrong head.... and how on earth did you get PG to pose in that swimsuit?


Tull? New fangled upstarts. Lonnie Donnegan please.


----------



## JonMikal (May 20, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I seem to be rubbing the wrong head.... and how on earth did you get PG to pose in that swimsuit?
> 
> 
> Tull? New fangled upstarts. Lonnie Donnegan please.


 
:shock: ....us older mods have special privileges

sorry, first musical gif i found


----------



## photogoddess (May 20, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I seem to be rubbing the wrong head.... and how on earth did you get PG to pose in that swimsuit?



    Oh... That's not me... I'm not blonde.


----------



## Chase (May 20, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> :shock: ....us older mods have special privileges


I guess I should be clear that this position does *NOT* include health, dental or vision insurance!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 20, 2005)

But we do get paid, right? Right?!



Now I'm worried.


----------



## Chase (May 20, 2005)

That depends on your definition of "pay". If you define it using my terms, it includes such things as the entertainment value of enjoying our fine forum. Under this definition, the answer to your question would be yes.


----------



## photogoddess (May 20, 2005)

Daaaaamn Chase.... True to your usual form... Oh Dodgy one!


----------



## Chase (May 20, 2005)

Spank you, spank you very much! :greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 20, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> That depends on your definition of "pay". If you define it using my terms, it includes such things as the entertainment value of enjoying our fine forum. Under this definition, the answer to your question would be yes.


I'll take that as a 'no' then.




And who left this blonde wig lying around..... Hmmm....


----------



## Chase (May 20, 2005)

Hey, its not my fault that your definition of pay is different than mine!


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 20, 2005)

Congrats boys   Or should I say old men   You all are both deserving and will be great assets, or subtract the "t" as mods around here


----------



## JonMikal (May 20, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Both of them have shown particular interest in these given areas and have made it clear to me that they wanted to really be a bigger part of TPF and help out if possible...


 
we're screwed! Hertz, did you remember showing interest of an almost human nature? ? ?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 20, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Hey, its not my fault that your definition of pay is different than mine!


Seems like an awful lot of your definitions are different to mine.
'Pay', 'Honorary', 'Interest', 'Bicycle', 'Wombat' .... 


I think we've been taken advantage of, Jon. Just because us matures are old and confuse easy we get taken for a ride. Apparently the list of my responsibilities includes cleaning the toilets and washing Chase's car. I thought the form I signed was for free life insurance. I suppose I should have become suspicious when he asked me to sign it in blood....


----------



## JonMikal (May 20, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I suppose I should have become suspicious when he asked me to sign it in blood....


 
thats it?  he has two of my children!


----------



## Chase (May 20, 2005)

:twisted:

Pleasure doing business with you both!


----------



## Aoide (May 20, 2005)

Yay!  Congratulations guys.  The best news out of this is of course both of you will be around for a long, long time. :hugs:  

:hail:  :hail:  <---- the closest I could get to the "Suck up to the new guys in power" smilie!


----------



## danalec99 (May 20, 2005)

Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonMikal (May 20, 2005)

Aoide said:
			
		

> Yay! Congratulations guys. The best news out of this is of course both of you will be around for a long, long time. :hugs:
> 
> :hail: :hail: <---- the closest I could get to the "Suck up to the new guys in power" smilie!


 
hmmmm, there are those bowing emoticons again!!!!!! ARGH!!!!!   thanks Aoide and Dan and all!


----------



## Chase (May 20, 2005)

Bahahahah!!! He still thinks being a mod is a _good_ thing...err I mean...uh....don't read that, Jon!


----------



## Calliope (May 20, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> I just wanted to let you know that I've promoted two new members to moderator status!
> 
> JonMikal - Critique and Photo Gallery


 
You have no idea what you have just done.  :er:  JonMikal has been running around the house yelling "I've got power, I've got power."  Ya'll are really in for it now!  You give this man an inch and he takes an entire country!


----------



## Calliope (May 20, 2005)

By the way, JonMikal, you better not erase my comments.  You are still on the couch from your comments on my last post!


----------



## Corry (May 20, 2005)

Hey! Welcome JonMikal's Wife!!!


----------



## Calliope (May 20, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey! Welcome JonMikal's Wife!!!


 
Thank you


----------



## Corry (May 20, 2005)

Wow...you must have a tough job keeping him in line!


----------



## Calliope (May 20, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wow...you must have a tough job keeping him in line!


 
You have absolutely NO IDEA!!!  But what can I say...  you gotta love him.


----------



## hobbes28 (May 20, 2005)

Yeah...he's alright. 

I don't think you know what he got himself into....now he'll have people like me looking him up when we venture to the DC area for a photo buddy...:twisted:


----------



## hobbes28 (May 20, 2005)

Oh and congrats guys.  Its very well deserved.


----------



## Corry (May 20, 2005)

I sooooo want to go to DC because of him!!!


----------



## Chase (May 20, 2005)

Maybe we need to make his wife an admin just to keep him in check!


----------



## JonMikal (May 20, 2005)

:lmao::lmao::lmao: you guys are sooo funny:lmao::lmao::lmao:


:roll:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 21, 2005)

JonMikal's_Wife said:
			
		

> JonMikal has been running around the house yelling "I've got power, I've got power."


That was only because you put new batteries in his pacemaker.



			
				JonMikal's_Wife said:
			
		

> Ya'll are really in for it now!  You give this man an inch and he takes an entire country!


That's OK. We've already carved up the world. Jon gets North and South America, Chase gets Antarctica and I get the rest  :mrgreen: 




You didn't seriously think I'd sign that contract with making a few little changes, did you Chase?


----------



## mentos_007 (May 21, 2005)

no no no !!! do not delete "word assosciation" !!! this is a wonderful time-consuming thread!!! Especially when you are bored at school so you read everything  ther from the beginning  and have fun of course of others with strange assosciations


----------



## MDowdey (May 21, 2005)

ok ok ok, i wont delete it!!!!!!

but just for you


----------



## mentos_007 (May 21, 2005)

yeah.. I won


----------



## MDowdey (May 21, 2005)

i let you win!!!!!!!


----------



## mentos_007 (May 21, 2005)

no no no  
I'm so powerful and I used magic to change your mind


----------



## MDowdey (May 21, 2005)

wanna wrestle?


----------



## mentos_007 (May 21, 2005)

yah why not?!?!?! where and when?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 21, 2005)

Just wait until we have the big bath of custard ready and the tv cameras set up.


----------



## MDowdey (May 21, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> yah why not?!?!?! where and when?




ANYTIME AND ANYWHERE!!!!!


----------



## mentos_007 (May 21, 2005)

so... you are going to London then  on euro meetup


----------



## MDowdey (May 21, 2005)

i wish you guys wouldnt schedule it for so soon...i would be there if it later in the year


----------



## mentos_007 (May 21, 2005)

sure... 
don't know if you noticed but we are having a private conversation here  and Chase started so nice thread for JonMikal and Hertz...  Sorry guys


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 21, 2005)

We don't mind - you two are putting it to a much better use.
Be cool if you could come to London, MD. Then I could buy dinner for the two of you.


----------



## MDowdey (May 21, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> We don't mind - you two are putting it to a much better use.
> Be cool if you could come to London, MD. Then I could buy dinner for the two of you.




if i all the sudden come across 2000 dollars, im there!!!!


md


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 21, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> if i all the sudden come across 2000 dollars, im there!!!!
> 
> 
> md



Better yet just sign up for the amazing race, get picked, and suddenly get lost in europe somewhere   Or you could do things the normal way   But really what's the fun in that?


----------



## vixenta (May 21, 2005)

*gets the pompoms out and clears throat* GIVE ME A C ...give me a O ....give me a N .... give me a G ...ack to heck with this farce.  Well done both of you!    Chase you really done it now!  From what i've observed...Jon runs around shouting "I HAVE POWER", that says it all! :lmao: and well, Herts is just...Herts :er:


----------



## mentos_007 (May 22, 2005)

JonMikal's Wife: is Jon ok right now? Is he still runnng all around and yelling "I've got power" ?? If so... take a few pics of him and post here pleeeeaase  that'd be funny to see a new mod in pants running and yelling


----------



## Calliope (May 22, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> JonMikal's Wife: is Jon ok right now? Is he still runnng all around and yelling "I've got power" ?? If so... take a few pics of him and post here pleeeeaase  that'd be funny to see a new mod in pants running and yelling


 
Let me put it this way:  I can no longer call him by his name, I must say "Sir Moderator."  :hail:The children must bow when they come in his presence.  Chase, what have you done to me?! :crazy:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 22, 2005)

But you do get to be called Mrs Sir Moderator on this Board now, Mrs Sir Moderator, so it's not all bad news.

Sounds better than Sir Moderator's Wife


----------



## Calliope (May 22, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> But you do get to be called Mrs Sir Moderator on this Board now, Mrs Sir Moderator, so it's not all bad news.
> 
> Sounds better than Sir Moderator's Wife


 
Hmmmm...  perhaps you are right!  I didn't think of it that way.:queen:


----------



## anua (May 22, 2005)

Congrats Hertz and Jonmikal!!!!!
ah, and welcome JonMikal's Wife!!!!!! -)


----------



## mentos_007 (May 22, 2005)

JonMikal's_Wife said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...  perhaps you are right!  I didn't think of it that way.:queen:



see! you should always see bright sides of everything... even something so terrible as Jon as a Mod...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 22, 2005)

anua said:
			
		

> and welcome JonMikal's Wife!!!!!! -)


Mrs Sir Moderator if you please


----------



## anua (May 22, 2005)

yes! Sir Moderator's Wife! Welcome!


----------



## Chase (May 22, 2005)

You guys are killing me!


----------



## mentos_007 (May 22, 2005)

shhh Chase... this is a serious discussion here


----------



## mygrain (May 27, 2005)

Congrats you guys!!! And thanks Chase for increasing the heirarchy and making my bowing  :hail:  :hail:  much more prolific.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry (May 27, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Congrats you guys!!! And thanks Chase for increasing the heirarchy and making my bowing  :hail:  :hail:  much more prolific.  :greenpbl:



Careful...don't let Jon see those bowing emoticons!


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 27, 2005)

Mygrain your avatar is killing me  I think it's better than you little dancing guy  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 27, 2005)

It IS the little dancing dog - he's just put on a few pounds is all.


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It IS the little dancing dog - he's just put on a few pounds is all.



and learned how to spank as well


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 27, 2005)

Maybe you should tell him that his little pink pony has done a runner.


----------

